# Wie programmiere ich einen FTP - Server



## mgmaverick (28. Apr 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen,


ich würde gerne einen ftp Server in Java programmieren. Allerdings fehlen mir die erforderlichen Kenntnisse, aus welchen Bestandteilen sie dieser zusammensetzt. Könnte mir jemand einen Link zur einer guten Anleitung schicken, welche den allgemeinen Aufbau dokumentiert. Ich währe euch sehr verbunden. 


Vielen herzlichen Dank im voraus


----------



## Bert Brenner (28. Apr 2006)

Dann solltest du dich zu erst mit dem FTP Protokol auseinandersetzen.

Hier steht das mal grob beschrieben:
http://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/sites/net/0902241.htm


----------



## foobar (28. Apr 2006)

Das ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Du brauchst einen Socket und einen Ftpparser. Sockets kriegste vom JDK direkt mitgeliefert den Parser mußt du dann selber implementieren. Sollte aber kein Problem sein, da die ganzen Protokolle der Anwendungsebene ziemlich simpel aufgebaut sind.


----------

